# Small waterfall and creek



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Here's a little video on the waterfall and creek I made a while back. On top, where the water circuit begins, a water mill is planned. 
The build was pretty straight forward, using concrete with a substitute sealer powder (the one that you mix through concrete used in bathroom showers etc.). A 9 volts pond pump is used to get the water flooding.





Paul


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

i like that!!! very effective,,,,,,,


----------



## Bj702 (Feb 26, 2011)

very nice. thanks for sharing. the music was very tranquil, lol


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Very nice Paul, not clear on the concrete you used. Is this a mix you use straight with water? And is this also the product you used for your bridge abutments? 

Again looks great. 

Dale


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul...very nice work!! I'm beginning to plan my own waterfall and it was neat to see another approach. 

Thanks, 
Richard


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Paul
What a great job you did. Looks so real. 

I was thinking of something like that in Carters Canyon on my layout.

I have not completely convinced myself to do a water feature yet 


JJ


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

Can you tell me a little more about your pump?


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!

@daveyb; Thanks! It's indeed pretty effective way to make something like this and an above all a lot of fun to do. However, when I ever build a water feature like this again I think I use pond liner under the concrete to be sure.

@Bj702; thanks! LOL; yeah, the music... I just selected on Youtube because of the title: "River" 

@Dale; I used a mixture of 1 part Portland Cement, 2 parts fine sand and about 2% sealing powder (Knauf brand). I added water until it got the right thickness/structure (a bit softer than peanut butter). For the walls I used a mixture of Portland cement and sand but no sealing powder. The sand was also a bit different, more soil like. The rectangular wall sections were casted in home made molds. See also: casting walls

@Daniel Peck; thanks!

@Richard; thanks! Looking forward to see your work! 
As described above; a lesson I've learned from this is that next time I use pond liner or plastic foil underneath as precaution.

@John; thanks! Just give it a try and do some experimenting. You can buy some inexpensive pond pumps and the cement, sealing powder and liner (preferable) are not too expensive either. If I'm correct you have enough sand around ;-)
I believe you are living on a very warm/sunny spot. I don't know if intense sunlight and heat may effect the concrete in the way it will get brittle or something. It's a thing to take in mind. Also, the water in my creek already evaporates noticable when running the water (and I've builded in the half-shadow). In full sunlight that may go very fast...

@Therios: sure, it's a simple pond pump (the one that creates a little fountain in a pond). It needs 6 to 9 Volts DC. According to the manual it consumes 1.5 W at 6 volts and 3.3 W at 9 Volts. It can pump up the water for give or take 75 cm.
Instead of the fountain parts I connected a plastic hose to it to bring the water to the top. The low voltage would give the opportunity to power it with solar panels but I just use an power adapter. 
I post ordered the pump from Conrad (less than 20 euro), the hose was a left over, once bought in a garden/pond store.
Here's a picture of it:









BTW, there are more pictures in this gallery 
Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice.

I used a little pump much like that for the stream in my shop. Was a lovely feature.

I should have a photo somewhere, but it was a long time ago.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

This is probably in the top 3 water features I've seen on this forum, mainly due to its realism. I'm sure this will give you many long hours of enjoyment. People with trains outside and no water feature don't know what they're missing. 

Dave V


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh I know what I'm missing! 
I'm missing 300 lbs Javalinas rooting through the layout to get to the water! They can smell it from far away.... 

Looks real good Paul. 

John


----------



## BillinOregon (Feb 6, 2012)

That's a nice little circuit. I was wondering about the solar possibilities!


----------

